# Donor IUI abroad



## ckbe (Feb 21, 2006)

My partner and I are having bog trouble getting hold of donor sperm for IUI...... does anyone have any recommendations on clinics abroad that have a good choice and aren't too expensive?

Thanks, C x


----------



## dochinka99 (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't have any first hand knowledge of just getting the sperm- but are you trying to do it in UK or abroad?  YOu might want to contact several of the eastern Europe clinics and ask them.  I've read about some clinic that's willing to ship the sperm to you.. but I don't remember where I read it and I don't know if it's legal in the UK.


----------



## babybliss (Jun 3, 2006)

Does anyone have info on donor sperm situation in the UK? We too are thinking of giving it a try before finally going on to donor eggs but aware there are pockets of them left apparently!
KajaX


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

I had treatment in Poland using donor eggs and donor sperm
The egg donor was Polish but the sperm came from www.cryos.dk (organised by the clinic)
You get basic info on the donor but the clinic can access other areas of the site and see pictures etc to help matching
I don't think the HFEA will let you import it into the UK because the donor cannot be identified. In general, if you want to import sperm into the UK you have to use US sperm
I didn't ask the clinic to do it - they just did

The sperm cost E200
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

Jo


----------



## babybliss (Jun 3, 2006)

Earthe, would you be able to tell me which clinic in Poland? Thanks,
Babbliss....xxx


----------



## Pennyandnetty (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi

We are new to this website and new to the fertility treatment process. I have been doing some research on donor IUI and it appears to be much cheaper at other clinics in Europe - particularly Denmark. I wondered whether anyone had used these clinics and what their experiences were?

Any info would be great!

Thanks

Penny


----------



## bethany82 (Feb 1, 2011)

I am totally lost.  DI in the Uk is not an option as people are out to make money from you but when you look at the stats there are hadly any sucesses so my nhs doctor recommended us to go to Europe but I just don't know where to start.  Please help.  Thank you.


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Chris
IUI at Reprofit in city of Brno Czech Republic cost EU100 and Donor Sperm an extra EU 100 only snag is if you want known donor as totally anonymous in CZ except for Height , eye & hair colour, hobby,s, age and education.
Angel Blessings on your jouney
XX
Karen, BC


----------

